# another knife night



## camera obscura (Jul 29, 2009)

This knife has been hard to capture due to it's reflection and pointiness. :mrgreen:
Natural light at f/13, and auto focus. C&C welcome.


----------



## c.cloudwalker (Jul 29, 2009)

This looks like a double edged blade. But anyway, I would much prefer the highlight on the longer cutting edge and it should go all the way to the tip.


----------



## manaheim (Jul 29, 2009)

It's not very...

sharp...

>bahahahahhaha<

Sorry, sorry... I had to say it.

It seems like a fine enough picture of the blade... wouldn't you want the whole thing in the shot, though?  (I have no idea here)


----------



## Wyjid (Jul 29, 2009)

ach! why have i not taken any knife pictures!!! i love knives, unfortunately yours has a fingerprint on it. shine er up. knives are so pure, so clean, so refined. i need to go take some shots now, so much for an early night to bed.


----------



## camera obscura (Jul 30, 2009)

Wyjid said:


> ach! why have i not taken any knife pictures!!! i love knives, unfortunately yours has a fingerprint on it. shine er up. knives are so pure, so clean, so refined. i need to go take some shots now, so much for an early night to bed.



Yes, that is exactly why I love them.

I knew about the finger print, btw. Just waiting to see if anyone caught it. Good forensics! Guess I'm busted, lol.

Let's see some of your knives.


----------



## Forest Power Ranger (Jun 27, 2010)

Bump to awesome knives!! 

Kershaw Skyline






Buck 110


----------



## dak1b (Jun 30, 2010)

^^^^^what did you use for the "blood"?^^^^^


----------



## Forest Power Ranger (Jun 30, 2010)

dak1b said:


> ^^^^^what did you use for the "blood"?^^^^^


 
....blood. lmao jk jk. I used Soy Sauce! :lmao:


----------

